# Starchy, over ripe sweet corn uses?



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

I was too late harvesting the peaches and cream sweet corn. It is starchy. We husked 5 dozen ears and put them in the refrigerator. Can it be saved? What would you do with it, other than feed it to livestock?


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Corn relish. I'm not a fan, but that is what my grandmother always did with over-ripe corn.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

fry it in a skillet with butter and sugar until it carmelizes


----------

